# Too Many Love Mistakes - How do you tell your husband you are ready to go?



## maemayon (Mar 10, 2010)

I got married in 2003 after dating my husband 2 1/2 years but we knew each other in college. When I met him, I was dating my HS sweetheart. 

The HS sweetheart was waffling so I moved on to first another guy (that was a disaster). Took extended break and then got with my current husband.

Dating was fun but when we got married...he was verbally abusive, picked on me when I gained weight, would spurn my advances to make things right, mention divorce when I said one of his friends were up to no good, go out with friends and barely take me out. He even in the first year of marriage say I may have married the wrong man. And told me I was too fat at one point to have kids (125 lbs at time).

Then he had long term liaison with woman online, joined AFF and match.com when it seemed our relationship was going sour. 

We reconciled and had son. But that was hell. He left me to fend for myself in a hospital one time. Reconciled again. Had daughter.

But now I'm done. Had a chance to talk to my HS sweetheart and I realized in an instant how much I ruined my life. I should have stayed with the original guy but it's too late.

Now I'm 36 with 2 kids under 3. My husband all of a sudden is a better man but it's too late. I'm tired.

I've posted on here before. The lawyer has finished the seperation agreement. Just have to pay the balance. How do you tell your husband you are ready to go? What about the kids? I'm old with kids. Will I ever find someone for me?


----------



## cantletgo (Mar 22, 2010)

When things really went south in my marriage, I too thought "35 years old, 2 kids, I'm gonna be alone forever". But that really is not the case. We are still young, and there are plenty of men out there that have kids or want kids. Maybe it's time to take another extended break and just make friends with a few guys, work on healing yourself. Being abused, in any form, can cripple you. Take some time to make things right with yourself, and then when you least expect it love will find you.


----------



## ADM (Apr 12, 2010)

They say first days are very difficult. You have the advantage to have realised you don't love him any longer and despite the little kids you must feel relived. Imagine if you were still in love with the man and he made your life impossible. 
I am pretty sure when you are done with all this you will find the right thing for you. It is better to take a break and probably that will also help clear your mind.

Good luck with what comes next


----------

